# للبيع عطور فرنسية بالجمله لبنات الشرقيه 45 فقط



## ام يارا1 (3 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يوجد لدنيا عطور فرنسية تعبئة دبي درجه اولى بنفس الرائحه والشكل والحجم والثبات من 10 الى 12 ساعه جمله فقط سعر العطر 45 ريال

وهذا رابط متجري
عنوان متجري : ظ…طھط¬ط± alnoory 
ولمراسلتي على
ظ…طھط¬ط± alnoory | ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§طھطµط§ظ„ ط¨ظ†ط§
​


----------

